# 1001 SFF movies you must see before you die



## gully_foyle (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a book which I received quite a few xmases ago called "1001 Movies You Must See Before You Die", which gives brief critical review of some of the best or most interesting movies of the past century. My recent acquisition of a digital tuner/recorder and new digital tv channels in Australia means quite a few classic and not so classic movies are getting a re-run, like WestWorld, Farehheit 451, Slaughterhouse 5, etc. So, I thought this thread might be a good one. Sort of the movie version of SFF for the Unenlightened.

Basically name any number of SFF movies that you think are worth watching, for whatever reason, but state your reason as a mini critique. And it would probably work best when the movie is fresh in your mind, rather than reviewing something you haven't seen for 20 odd years. 

It's not a top 5 list, it would be more interesting to see what gems are out there, but do feel free to write up the blockbusters too. 

I'll start the ball rolling (how I wish I had seen Rollerball recently):

*Westworld *- This is a great 70's film written and directed by the late Michael Crichton. The late 60's and early 70's were big on cautionary tales about technology (2001, Demon Seed, Collosus, etc), but this one had a distinct creepy edge to it with Yul Brynner out terminating Arnie as the Gunslinger Robot out to get the hapless Richard Benjamin. The tension is very real. I also like that James Brolin (or Mr Streisand) made a veiled reference back to this movie in Capricorn One. I think there was a sequel called Futureworld that must have bombed. And I believe there is a remake on the cards. Why do they insist on screwing with the classics?

*Fahrenheit 451* - Saw this for the first time a couple of weeks ago. I loved the stylings of director Francois Truffaut, particularly the firemen whose role now is to burn rather than extinguish. I have not read Bradbury's book (shame on me), but the story of repression of the population through repression of its literature is still relevant given our penchant for dumbing everything down and wanting to censor everything (I hope everyone is following what is going on in Australia WRT internet censorship, we are now officially in our own nanny state). Naturally it has a lot to say about TV as well, and I was particularly impressed with the wide screen LCD or Plasma panel that Montag had in his house. We have discussed this elsewhere, but my book to memorise would be The Odyssey.

*Galaxy Quest* - Did I say anything about the movies having to have style and substance? No. In fact I found this movie to have quite a bit of substance, because it was a parody on the Star Trek genre without being a send up, almost a loving homage. Tim Allen was near perfect as Jason Nesmith, a quasi Shatner whose enormous ego has isolated him from his friends and fans, until he gets the call from the Thermians, who don't quite understand that the Galaxy Quest TV show was not real. From there it moves into familiar Star Trek territory with the quintessential bad alien, broken warp drives, furious space battles, etc. In fact I suspect Eric Bana's character of Nero in the latest Star Trek outing was based on Sarris. However it is done with an one eye on the detail on one eye on the fun factor. Sigourney Weaver as Gwen DeMarco was fantastic: "Ducts? Why is it always ducts?" 

Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 19, 2009)

*The Princess Bride *- My all-time favorite fantasy movie, it is the perfect mix of comedy, adventure, romance, and ofcourse revenge. Filled with memorable moments from the Fire Swamp, the Ravine, and up the Cliffs of Insanity. Peter Falk describes the story the best at the beginning: "Are you kidding? Fencing. Fighting. Torture. Revenge. Giants. Monsters. Chases. Escapes. True love. Miracles."

Buttercup: "But what about the R.O.U.S.es?" 
Wesley: "Rodents of unusual size? I don't think they exist."


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 19, 2009)

*Invasion of the Body Snatchers* (1956 Version) This one was voted one of the 100 best movies of the twentith century. It has a feel and a captures a kind of creeping fear that the remake didn't come close to for me.

*Invaders From Mars* (1953 Version) I saw this as a kid and it scared me to death. Maybe that's why I have the positive memory of it. Yes, old speceial effects can't hold a candle to todays...but it's creepy good.

*Alien/Aliens* after that forget the Alien series, but this is the turn about story of first contact. Not the wise Vulcans showing up, but humans in space "stumbling on" an Alien race with"unexpected" survival capabilities. Aliens could almost go over the top (as the later films did) with corperate entity willing to sacrafice anyone or everyone  to bring a "sample Alien" back to Earth....(bad idea).

*Metropolis *(1927 silent) Industrial dystopia opressing humans with the favored few living from the "sweat" of the laborers.


----------



## Contrary Mary (Dec 21, 2009)

The Day The Earth Stood Still.  The 1951 version with Michael Rennie.  One of the very first Sf movies I remember watching.

Forbidden Planet. 1956.  Another good early sf film.  Leslie Neilsen in a non-comedy, early role.  Robbie the Robot.  The great special effects.

Earth Vs. tthe Flying Saucers.  Loved it for the special effects!  Sure dated now, but great for its time!


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 21, 2009)

Second on Forbidden Planet, surprised it took so long to get on the list...just forgot.

*Day of the Triffids *(1962)


----------



## Rodders (Dec 21, 2009)

Logans Run and Silent Running. Two classic movies from the 70s that i feel are often overlooked. n


----------



## nj1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Keeping up the fantasy side of this thread. 

I'd recommend John Boorman's EXCALIBUR, a traditional King Arthur story, Patric Stewart. Helen Mirren, Gabriel Byrne, Liam Neeson and a fantastic Nicol Williamson as Merlin 

Here's the trailer

IMDb Video: Excalibur


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 21, 2009)

*Dark Star* - John Carpenter's supposed student film is absolutely hilarious, especially the scenes with the alien versus Sgt Pinback (played by co-writer and recently departed SF guru Dan O'Bannon). They did a good job of imbuing impatience into a beach ball. Reading some of the IMDB trivia it notes the scenario and conversations with the former captain as being lifted from Philip K Dick's Ubik, which I can now see clearly. Also the final scene was taken from a Ray Bradbury novel. And though the alien scenario still does not acknowledge any origins in Van Vogt's Voyage of the Space Beagle, it did pave the way for O'Bannon's master creation, Alien. And ofcourse it is essentially a send up of 2001 with the crew arguing philosophy with sentient weapons a variation on the HAL 9000 theme. However, movie trivia aside, it's just a great fun cheap movie!

p.s. Didn't realise Gabriel Byrne and Liam Neeson were in Excalibur, I have it on my digital recorder so will have to watch it again soon.


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 21, 2009)

*Quiet Earth *an interesting take on the waking up to an empty world type scenario, things get really tense when the 2nd man turns up and our hero loses interest in the female lead. I thought this was very good.

*The Chronicles of Riddick  *some of you probably hate this film, but I thought it had great set pieces and a very interesting main character. A wanted fugitive is being chased by bounty hunters across a galaxy, meanwhile a violent race is conquering all planets in thier path, kind of silly in places but I still really liked it. the main character is the same Riddick from *Pitch Black*

*Primer *time travel without the delorian. this is an intelligent if somewhat chronologically impared tale of two scientists that discover a way to travel back in time, thier efforts to set up a perfect future for themselves goes awry and thier trust issues cloud the future they have been chasing. It can get a little confusing at times, but well worth a watch, just don't expect to follow it like a MacDonalds brain teaser maze.

I could go on and on with things like
Star wars 1 - 6
Minority Report
Bicentennial Man
Meatballs

But I wont


----------



## Rodders (Dec 21, 2009)

Quick question, and i don't want to appear negative. Have there been 1001 genuinely good SF&F movies made yet? 

I'd also like to add Casshern.


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 21, 2009)

thepaladin said:


> *Metropolis *(1927 silent) Industrial dystopia opressing humans with the favored few living from the "sweat" of the laborers.


I also would recommend Japanese anime adaptation of this film which was excellent, although I must confess I have never seen the original.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 21, 2009)

_*Alien/Aliens*_ - two classic SF movies and there arent many of their quality in hollywood.
*
Terminator 2 - * no need to explain this one.....*

Ghost in The Shell*  - a great anime movie that is one of few interesting cyberpunk movie
_
*Pan's Labyrinth*_ - a beautiful fantasy story,very imaginative.
_*
Abre Los Ojos*_ - a haunting and quality SF thriller.  Vanilla Sky might be the worst remake ever....
*
Hellboy 

Pitch Black*
*
Mad Max 2*

*The Prestige*

_*Princess Mononoke*_

_*Cowboy Bebop The Movie*_


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd also suggest *OutLand* also, *High Noon* in space.


----------



## Harry Kilmer (Dec 21, 2009)

Dark Star and Forbidden Planet both heartily seconded.

And I'll throw in Bladerunner - the Directors cut naturally. Hard to believe we're approaching the time the movie was set in. When I saw the film as a kid the film came across as a very believable visioin of the future.


----------



## nj1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Moonbat said:


> *The Chronicles of Riddick *some of you probably hate this film, but I thought it had great set pieces and a very interesting main character. A wanted fugitive is being chased by bounty hunters across a galaxy, meanwhile a violent race is conquering all planets in thier path, kind of silly in places but I still really liked it. the main character is the same Riddick from *Pitch Black*


 
Seconded. I really like both films, especially CoR. Have you ever seen the cartoon sequel, I forget it's name, it's looks good, but I've never seen it around.
Talking of animation, The Lord of the Rings original animated version really blew me away when I was a kid. I'll never forget the fantastic Orcs and the drawn blood flying around. Brilliant!


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 22, 2009)

Moonbat said:


> *Primer *time travel without the delorian. this is an intelligent if somewhat chronologically impared tale of two scientists that discover a way to travel back in time, thier efforts to set up a perfect future for themselves goes awry and thier trust issues cloud the future they have been chasing. It can get a little confusing at times, but well worth a watch, just don't expect to follow it like a MacDonalds brain teaser maze.


 
I'll second Primer, that movie was twisted and clever.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd like to add Cube and Cypher to the list. Very enjoyable IMO.


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 22, 2009)

> i don't want to appear negative. Have there been 1001 genuinely good SF&F movies made yet?


 
I sincerely doubt it I have been accumulating and listing "need to see" movies for my HTPC (home theater personal computer) and have only gotten about 800 total scifi/fantasy & action/adventure flicks worth viewing (including campy groaners, monster movies and some horror).

Recent additions that are good to great in their way;
This island Earth
Forbidden planet
War of the worlds 1953
Them!  (more monster movie than scifi, I'm afraid)

Pitch Black  (Hated this on first viewing but it holds its own).
The Time Machine movies
The first Planet of the Apes movie (including the remake)
Robocop

Some that I can't stand; 
Fahrenheit 451
2001
Armageddon

Enjoy!


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 22, 2009)

There will be some disagreement on here of course. For example I wouldn't have included Cube, but that's all personal taste I suppose. 

By the way, Them should be alright...the ants were giant because of radiation .


----------



## Moonbat (Dec 23, 2009)

Them!
Was that the one with the flyuing bugs? I think I've seena film about cockroach type bugs that keep killing people, it wasn't ants per se, but I can't remember all of it, although it was quite scary and very eww! All I remember is it ended with one bug flying into a city and it being setup for a much more expensive sequel. Is that Them! or am I thinking of a different film?


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wasn't Them the giant ant film with Joan Collins?


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 23, 2009)

Yep! Giant ants... not certain about Joan Collins.

Heres another; 
Thief of Baghdad 1940 (B&W); definitely fantasy giant flying genie, magic lamp, giant cave spider (thought these had gone extinct until LOTR ROTK).

Enjoy!


----------



## Lenny (Dec 23, 2009)

On the Sci-Fi front (because I've been watching a lot of it recently):

I second* Alien/Aliens* and *Logan's Run* (which I watched yesterday - brilliant!).

*Event Horizon* is daft, but has some very nice Sci-Fi aspects to it, and the horror is amusing. Reminded me of *Solaris*, slightly.

Currently watching *Contact*, and it's keeping me entertained for the time-being.

A stranger to the _Firefly _universe, I watched *Serenity* yesterday, but my disability didn't stop me from enjoying it immensely.

Gilliam's *Brazil* is a fantastic vision of a dystopian future filled with ducts.

And two more to add to the mix, which I don't think have been suggested yet: the recent films *Moon *and *District 9*. Moon is a brilliant return to the slow SF of the 1970s and keeps you thinking right to the end, and District 9 is a wonderfully thought-provoking aliens-on-earth spectacle.


----------



## Rothgar (Dec 24, 2009)

Lenny said:


> A stranger to the _Firefly _universe, I watched *Serenity* yesterday, but my disability didn't stop me from enjoying it immensely.


 
Most definitely catch Firefly when you have a chance, you'll enjoy Serenity twice as much when you learn the history of the characters.


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 24, 2009)

I would have to approach this list in chronological order, i.e., when I first saw them.

*War of the Worlds* - 1953, the George Pal version. In "updating" the Wells tale, Pal created a tangible alien menace. Never mind how primitive the special effects were by today's standards. It was a true classic among the many films of that era.

*Forbidden Planet* - 1956. I stayed in the theater all afternoon and watched it three or four times. A space opera take on Shakespeare's *Tempest*, the story and the film "magic" (including some Disney help with the monster) were special. An adventurous techno musical score added to the feeling that you were really in the future.

*2001, A Space Odyssey* - 1968. Arguably Kubrick's greatest achievement, his quest for realism in portraying a mind-bending screen scenario was unlike anything ever put on the screen to that point. The tale of humankind's encounter with a vast and inscrutible alien intelligence is one for the ages. Full credit, of course, to Arthur C. Clarke, whose short story, "The Sentinel", was the inspiration.

*Star Wars* - 1977. After the cynicism of the 1960s and early 1970s, this movie was a breath of fresh air. With a heroic score by John Williams to underpin the tale, the early CGI effects were magical for those of us who had never seen anything like it. And the story was epic.

I would be hard pressed to name any other SF films that had such impact on the genre. There are many that I like, e.g., *Things To Come* (1936),*When Worlds Collide*, *This Island Earth*, *The Thing From Another World* (1951), *The Day The Earth Stood Still* (1951), *It Came From Outer Space*, *Bladerunner*, *The Fifth Element* and many more, including the *LOTR* trilogy. But none of them represents the ground-breaking impact of the first four IMHO.


​


----------



## Rodders (Dec 24, 2009)

Considering the feedback we've been getting, i guess we should add Avatar to this list.


----------



## blacknorth (Dec 24, 2009)

A few of my personal favourites and some recommends -

Solaris - original. Yum.

Village of the Damned (1960) - easily.

The Night Caller (1965) - effective little low-budget English movie with a great cast kicking the material upstairs.

Quatermass And The Pit (1967) - the best of Nigel Kneale's epic series.

Fahrenheit 451 (1966) - Trauffaut's film of Bradbury's novel is simply beautiful and is helped a lot by Oskar Werner and his dispute with the director, the actor going so far as to cut his hair during filming to mess with the chronology.

Also we shouldn't forget that many Soviet and East European sf films are at last finding their way into the West, mainly because of the interweb. Some of these are stunning. If you get a chance over the holidays, check out these uploads at youtube:


YouTube - Pilot Pirx's Test (English subtitles). Part 1/9.

Test Pilot Pirxa - _A major corporation produces human-like robots; however, the public opinion, the media and the trade unions oppose it. A decision is made to conduct an experiment. An experienced pilot is to fly a spaceship to Saturn and launch two artificial satellites from there. The crew will be made up of androids, and the commander must evaluate the work of his unusual team. 


_YouTube - The Planet of Storms (English subtitles). Part 1/8.

The Planet of Storms - _On a planet Venus goes joint Soviet-American expedition on three spaceships. One of the ships perishes at collision with a meteorite. The remained crews make decision to make landing on Venus and left on an orbit only one person for support of communication with the Earth.
_

YouTube - To the Stars by Hard Ways (English subtitles). Part 1/2 (1/7).

To The Stars By Hard Ways - _XXIII century. A reconnaissance starship discovers a dead alien spaceship of unknown origin in deep space. The crew are found to be humanoid bodies, made by an advanced cloning process. One humanoid woman appears to be alive but has memory loss and is brought back to Earth. Scientist Sergei Lebedev settles her in his own house and names her Neeya. Some time later, Neeya finds out that she has supernatural abilities..._


YouTube - Nine Days of One Year (English subtitles). Part 1 of 10.

Nine Days of One Year - _Two young nuclear scientists, the possessed experimentator Gusev and the skeptical theoretician-physicist Kulikov, are old friends, both in love with the same girl, Lyolia. In the course of his scientific experiments, Gusev gets a possibly fatal dose of radiation..._


YouTube - Letters from a Dead Man (English subtitles). Part 1/8.

Letters From A Dead Man - _The world after the nuclear apocalypse. Pale light of the scenery of total destruction. The surviving humans vegetate in wet cellars under the nuclear winter..._


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 24, 2009)

*Robocop* - Few people make the Shakespeare link with Verhoeven's retelling of the Hamlet tale as the ghost of Alex Murphy pushes his cyborg persona down the path of violent vengeance. The big clue is the last words uttered to Alex Murphy "Goodnight sweet prince". When I first saw this movie in the late 80s it absolutely blew my mind. The story was Shakespearean tragedy, the script was sharp and funny, the violence unrestrained yet not unrelenting, the baddies just plain cruel and the robot effects (i.e. ED209) were wonderful.


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 24, 2009)

Robocop is a pretty good movie. I think it suffers from it's "sequels".


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Joe said:


> Heres another;
> Thief of Baghdad 1940 (B&W); definitely fantasy giant flying genie, magic lamp, giant cave spider (thought these had gone extinct until LOTR ROTK).


 
A very enjoyable (and dare I say "classic") film from Zoltan and Alexander Korda. Featuring Sabu in the title role, it was a technicolor delight with a wonderful score by Miklos Rozsa. Conrad Veidt was featured in the best villain role he's had (even better than *Casablanca*). June Duprez and John Justin were appropriately romantic and diminutive British character actor, Mary Morris, was convincing as Halima (Note the towering head-gear she wore that made her seem more normal in stature). And not to be forgotten is the role of the Djinn as played by Rex Ingram.

A fabulous movie.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 24, 2009)

Too many of the films that came to mind immediately have already been mentioned, so I'll just second those, before I mention a couple that no one else has listed yet.

So an enthusiastic second to:

These are among my favorite movies of any genre:
*Quatermass and the Pit* (when I saw it, it was called *5 Million Years to Earth*)
*The Day the Earth Stood Still*
*Galaxy Quest*

And then there are:
*Invaders From Mars* (original), although I like the American ending better than the UK ending
*Metropolis*
*Silent Running*
*War of the Worlds* (original)
*When Worlds Collide*
*Star Wars* (the original three films only)
*LotR*

As for my contributions:

Science-fiction: *The Blob* (original), which is not great film-making, but it's fun, it touches all the right bases.  And it has Steve McQueen in it.

Fantasy: *Field of Dreams*.  Yes, they sold it as a baseball movie.  And it is that.  But it is even more than that a fantasy film, and a very, very good one.  I think it gets short shrift as a fantasy because it takes place in the present, more or less in the real world, and it has sports in it.


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 24, 2009)

There may be higher forces at work here; on reviewing my lists yesterday I was wondering about the availability of the old Quateremass movies (classics, IMO).

I did come up with another giant spider movie (I'm not really hung up on these, honest); Tarantula; starring Leo G. Carroll of "Topper" fame.

Let us not forget the various Jules Verne adaptations; 20,000 leagues... Mysterious Island, and the late 50s/early 60s Journey to the Center of the Earth; not greats, but entertaining. 
Then there are the various H. G. Wells stories; Invisible man, Island or Dr Moreau, The First Men in the moon.

Enjoy!

(Edit); I almost forgot; The Three Stooges in Orbit...


----------



## Rodders (Dec 25, 2009)

Althought it's always considered a Horror movie, i always thought that John Carpenters "the Thing" had enough Sci-Fi elements to make it in to the top SF movies ever.


----------



## Lenny (Dec 25, 2009)

I film I got today on Blu-ray was *Total Recall*. I've heard of it, but never knew it was considered a real classic. What are the thoughts of others - is it good enough to merit being called a classic, and one you must see before you pop your clogs?


----------



## Rodders (Dec 25, 2009)

Total Recall. I'd say that qualified as a classic. Paul Verghoeven was brilliant in the day. 

The PKD story "We Can Remember It For You Wholesale" was better though. A Truly great ending.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 26, 2009)

Lenny said:


> I film I got today on Blu-ray was *Total Recall*. I've heard of it, but never knew it was considered a real classic. What are the thoughts of others - is it good enough to merit being called a classic, and one you must see before you pop your clogs?


 
It must have something going for it.  I can watch it despite the presence of Arnold S....no way I'm going to tackle spelling his last name; how sad is it that I can't even spell the name of the Governor or my own state?

But, yes, I think it probably qualifies for the list here.


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 29, 2009)

Another one I forgot, the critics hated it but I think it's one of those movies that says a lot without speaking much (especially since the star only says 79 words in the whole film):
*Soldier*


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 29, 2009)

thepaladin said:


> Another one I forgot, the critics hated it but I think it's one of those movies that says a lot without speaking much (especially since the star only says 79 words in the whole film):
> *Soldier*


 
The one with Kurt Russell. I do think it was underrated.


----------



## reiver33 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, I liked 'Soldier' - but then I like 'Escape From New York' as well...

Oh, and the following;

Event Horizon
Pitch Black
Bladerunner
Star Wars (the original)
Alien/Aliens
The Thing ('Man is the warmest place to hide')


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 29, 2009)

Soldier; a favorite of mine...

How about some of the cutesy flicks; 
Batteries Not Included, 
Short Circuit (1 and 2) 
Gremlins,
Toy Soldiers
more recently; WALLE

Not greats but enjoyable...

Enjoy!


----------



## nj1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone mentioned Highlander? (The first film only, couldn't stand the follow-ons)
Also, went to the cinema the other day and was blown away by AVATAR. Ok, the plot wasn't anything new, but it's still well done and the 3D (my first experience of it) was awesome


----------



## thepaladin (Dec 30, 2009)

Another odd little movie I liked that didn't get a lot of notice:

*Dark City*

I'd also include :

*Serenity*, 
the first *Time Machine*, 
and the theatrical version of *Andromeda Strain*


----------



## sermon Bathe (Dec 30, 2009)

THE LAST MAN ON EARTH starring Vincent Price was a remarkable film...totally surreal and very enjoyable


----------



## clovis-man (Dec 30, 2009)

sermon Bathe said:


> THE LAST MAN ON EARTH starring Vincent Price was a remarkable film...totally surreal and very enjoyable


 
Of the three movies based on Matheson's *I Am Legend*, this one was closest to the intent of the book. And, in some ways, as you suggest, it was almost Fellini-esque.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 30, 2009)

*Time Bandits*

*Fifth Element*

*Waterworld*

*Totall Recall*

*Salute Of The Jugger*

*1984 (Richard Burton/John Hurt version)*

*Highlander*

*Ghostbusters*


----------



## gully_foyle (Dec 31, 2009)

gully_foyle said:


> Basically name any number of SFF movies that you think are worth watching, for whatever reason, but state your reason as a mini critique.


My motivation is for us not just to know people liked particular movies, but why. For example, what makes *Waterworld* a good movie? Dennis Hopper hamming it up is one reason.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy Joe said:


> more recently; WALLE
> 
> Not greats but enjoyable...
> 
> Enjoy!


 
To be honest, I'm of the opinion that WALL-E just might end up being considered a classic.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd like to see movies such as Android and Battle Beyond the Stars added in among that lot. 

OK, they could be a little cheesy, but i thought they had heart.


----------



## Happy Joe (Dec 31, 2009)

What no robot fans?
Terminator 1-4
I Robot

Transformers 1 & 2 (suppresses a shudder, but grits teeth)

Robocop (already mentioned)
Bicentennial Man (already mentioned)

Enjoy!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 31, 2009)

paranoid marvin said:


> *Time Bandits*
> 
> *Fifth Element*
> 
> ...


 
Sorry , yes for clarification. 

Waterworld is a great film because of it's epic depth : a future Earth so changed that man has adapted to his new environment. Dennis Hopper is always good to see and is on great form , and the premise of a half-wrecked aircraft carrier as his head-quarters 
is inspired. Costner also plays his role well as an anti-hero who really just wants to get on with living his life. A very enjoyable film , and eminently re-watchable.

Total Recall as mentioned is a great blend of sci-fi , action and humour with Arnie on top form and a great ensemble cast. It has an interesting storyline with lots of twists and turns and genuinely holds one's attention from beginning to end. All the right boxes ticked with this one.

Ghostbusters speaks for itself; great cast , script and storyline. Another blockbuster sci-fi- movie and one of the most entertaining films of all time . Some brilliant set pieces and one-liners make it an unforgettable movie.

Salute Of The Jugger. Hauer's finest moment and a great apocalyptic movie. Certainly on a par with Rollerball for best sci-fi sports film , but with added storyline and the underdogs up against the big boys is always a favourite.

Time Bandits , one of my favouritemovies and a great family film , with a host of top rate actors.Gilliam is a fine director , and the vision he sets out in celluloid is scary , humorous , exciting and action-packed - sometimes all at the same time.


1984 , great version of a fine novel , with Hurt and Burton (amongst others) showing fine performances to show the bleakness of Orwell's vision. Never as good as the book , but the next best thing.



And Highlander is the greatest film of all time period , with the best soundtrack to boot.


----------



## steve12553 (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy Joe said:


> Yep! Giant ants... not certain about Joan Collins.


 
*Them *starred the late James Whitmore and James Arness. It featured giant ant born out of nuclear testing. Quite a fun movies. The Joan Collins film was *Empire of the Ants* (1977), a movie that should be subtitles "With Apologies to Mr. Welles." I was actually shocked to find that this was not a TV "Movie of the Week" that genereated so many bad films in the 70s.


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 1, 2010)

You know, I've never been able to make myself watch Waterworld all the way through. It goes to show the difference in tastes here..."ain't it grand"?


----------



## Rodders (Jan 1, 2010)

This afternoon Channel 4 were showing a program on the Top 100 family films. There was a big showing for films with an Sci Fi or Fantasy element. I only caught about half hour before i went to work, but there must have been a good 50%.


----------



## Interference (Jan 1, 2010)

I think _The Man With X-Ray Eyes_ is kinda under-rated.  Corman, of course, so it may well be overlooked, but I thought it was very effective when I was younger and more impressionable.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned *The Neverending Story, Labyrinth *or *The Dark Crystal*?


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 4, 2010)

paranoid marvin said:


> ...
> 
> 1984 , great version of a fine novel , with Hurt and Burton (amongst others) showing fine performances to show the bleakness of Orwell's vision. Never as good as the book , but the next best thing.



I object to this. 
No one should watch '1984'. It's not as bad as other adaptations of books, but as far as getting the novel to tape...it didn't happen. If you watch the film without knowledge of the novel, it is completely lost on you in every way and form. Most of the novel is inner speech...while most of the film just shows the character going about his daily life, without actually sending over the spite he has for the system. 
Like 'We'...I don't think '1984' could ever be filmed to actually capture what made the novel so chilling.


----------



## Interference (Jan 4, 2010)

The BBC adaptation with Peter Cushing was exquisite.


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 5, 2010)

I really didn't care for *Battle Beyond the Stars*, but I always thought some ought to try again to do The *Seven Samuri* in a good SF version. it worked pretty well as a western (*Magnificent Seven*).

Also, maybe it won't reach classic status, but as to movies SF fans ought to see, I always liked *The Last Starfighter. *It's geared to younger aud. but it cam off pretty well.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 5, 2010)

thepaladin said:


> Also, maybe it won't reach classic status, but as to movies SF fans ought to see, I always liked *The Last Starfighter. *It's geared to younger aud. but it cam off pretty well.


*The Last Starfighter* also had pretty cool CGI for the time, in the style of *TRON*, which also deserves a mention. I reckon both should be in the list, but yeah, I'm not so sure about *Battle Beyond the Stars* (although Robert Vaughn was fun as the gunfighter).


----------



## biodroid (Jan 5, 2010)

*Flight of the Navigator*

*Enemy Mine*


----------



## Justin_B (Jan 5, 2010)

Agree with 'The Last Starfigther' and 'Quiet Earth'.

*They Live* - low budget take on 'aliens among us / body snatchers' theme. Too short, poor script, but I love it anyway

*Brain Dead* - a Peter Jackson classic.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 5, 2010)

gully_foyle said:


> *The Last Starfighter* also had pretty cool CGI for the time, in the style of *TRON*, which also deserves a mention. I reckon both should be in the list, but yeah, I'm not so sure about *Battle Beyond the Stars* (although Robert Vaughn was fun as the gunfighter).


 
Re *Battle Beyond The Stars*, this is the one featuring a spaceship with boobs. 'Nuff said.


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a lot of that. There are many SF/F movies that are a good idea, but suffer from poor execution. I really don't care for *Enemy Mine*, but it was a good idea. The movie is basicly a remake of *Hell in the Pacific, *a classic WWII movie staring Lee Marvin and Toshirō Mifune (with of course the addition of the alien reproductive twist). The idea is good, but not done that well. It's true of a lot of the films we love. The point is of course that some of us love some movies, and some of us love others. I guess I'd like to see a "whole bunch" of remakes with an eye to quality, acting ability, and technical proficheny....all.


----------



## iansales (Jan 6, 2010)

*Enemy Mine* is actually based on a Hugo Award-winning novella by Barry B Longyear, published in 1979. So it's unlikely to be a remake of a war film. Of course, there's no knowing what inspired the author, though...


----------



## biodroid (Jan 6, 2010)

I remember seeing Enemy Mine over 20 years ago and I probably forgot what the movie was about. I reckon the movie Sunshine was quite good, the whole threat in the background but the main issue basically being sort of like cabin fever in space a few million miles from the sun and no one left to destroy


----------



## thatollie (Jan 6, 2010)

* Akira:* Landmark Anime movie with great characterisation and definitely SF.

*Plan 9 from Outer Space:* The worst movie ever, but it's so much fun you have to see it. SF

*City of Ember:* Kid's Fantasy/Diet Steampunk, based on the DuPrau novel.


----------



## biodroid (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok I am lost thatollie, please explain steampunk to me, I liked City of Ember haven't seen the others.


----------



## Interference (Jan 6, 2010)

thatollie said:


> *Plan 9 from Outer Space:* The worst movie ever, but it's so much fun you have to see it. SF



I may be in a very small minority here, but I feel sad when I watch that (and other) Ed Woods.


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 6, 2010)

I've read that there were several inspirations but (I'm going with other writers here) *Hell in the Pacific* seemed to be the primary one.

Quote: Review by Nicholas Whyte 
"Unlike in either version of *"Arena",* however, the human and alien are not doomed to fight to the death. Instead, they are forced to combine forces against their harsh environment. Again, this seems likely to have a source from a late 1960s screenplay, this time the 1968 John Boorman film *Hell in the Pacific*, which starred Lee Marvin and Toshirô Mifune as two WW2 pilots, one American and one Japanese, crashed on a Pacific island, who have to co-operate to survive. (Oddly enough there may be a precedent in another 1940s sf story, A.E. van Vogt's *"Co-operate - or else!"*, collected in *The War Against The Rull*. Information on this point welcomed. [Note added January 2003: I tracked down *The War Against The Rull* and it seems rather different - the human and his unlikely partner are very different in size and ability, and united in their desire to evade the very present Rull, rather than equally matched and marooned far from anywhere.]) "

John Kenneth Muir's Reflections on Film/TV: CULT MOVIE REVIEW: Enemy Mine (1985)

Quote from review at: Moria - The science fiction, horror and fantasy movie review site - Enemy Mine
"But seeing the final result one wonders if the effort was worth it. Certainly it was not the breakthrough sf film that everybody hoped it would be and did only mediocre box-office business. The film is really a remake of John Boorman’s _Hell in the Pacific_ (1968) set in space. _Hell in the Pacific_ had Lee Marvin and Toshiro Mifune as American and Japanese pilots stranded on an island in the Pacific during World War II. And, despite its sf settings, _Enemy Mine_ can’t seem to imagine much beyond being a version of _Hell in the Pacific_ with funny rubber masks. For all the breakaway vision the film promised, it is banally unimaginative as sf. The Drac is presented with the interesting ability to impregnate itself but, for all Petersen and screenwriter Edward Khmara could care about showing its different socio-behavioural background, it had might as well be a Japanese pilot. It seems sad when you buy up a story that won the sf community’s two major award and then throw all the sf out."

So, I know it was a Novella, but I went with these. i've seen both films and I agreed, that's all. Maybe the use of the word "remake" was a bit strong, but I'm not the only one who did.

My point however which I don't want to get lost is, that it was a good idea, but done somewhat poorly. We see that a lot in Science Fiction and Fantasy films.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 7, 2010)

thepaladin said:


> I've read that there were several inspirations but (I'm going with other writers here) *Hell in the Pacific* seemed to be the primary one.


 
Slightly off-topic, but I would urge any of you who haven't seen Hell in the Pacific to do so.  Not a SFF classic, but a classic in its own right.  I saw it in the theatre when it first was released, back when I was much younger.  It made quite an impression on me.


----------



## JDeathscript (Jan 7, 2010)

*Gatttica*.


----------



## iansales (Jan 7, 2010)

thepaladin said:


> So, I know it was a Novella, but I went with these. i've seen both films and I agreed, that's all. Maybe the use of the word "remake" was a bit strong, but I'm not the only one who did.



So why perpetuate other people's mistakes?


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 7, 2010)

Off topic again but, because I agree, therefore don't think the statement is in error.

BUT, my point here was to discuss the poor execution of good ideas. There are a lot of classic Science Fiction and Fantasy movies that are fantasti ideas, but get short shritf in the production department. We usually dismiss it by saying that the technology wasn't there early on. But we discover a *Forbidden Planet *or a *Metroplis*. It's often been that the movies simply suffered from lack of funds and lack of understanding on the part of the "power people" at the movie studios. I don't think anyone other than fans got a glimmer of what could be until *Star Wars *made a ton of money.


----------



## Rothgar (Jan 8, 2010)

JDeathscript said:


> *Gatttica*.


 
I'm being nitpicky but it's GATTACA.  I always thought it was a clever title.  The name comes from the nucleobases that form DNA code.  

Adenine
Cytosine
Guanine
Thymine


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jan 9, 2010)

I love these lists they remind you of movies you had forgotten but loved.
I loved Yul Brynner strutting his stuff in Westworld. 
The original Planet of the Apes with good old Charlton Heston kneeling in front of the Statue of Liberty realizing he was home all along.
Pan's Labrynth a recent but amazingly wonderful movie which I could watch over and over.
The Princess Bride with the ROUS (Rodents of Unusual Size) and the six fingered man. So funny.
Whilst I loved Pitch Black, I found Riddick a bit of a let down, but it was still good.
The LOTR trilogy have taken their place in the list of greats also now.
Gattica is a great movie, came across it by chance, the greatest, maybe not but its up there.
And of course, *The Quiet Earth*, not the best movie ever but its well worth watching and should be high up on the list.
The list goes on but thanks for the reminders


----------



## thepaladin (Jan 10, 2010)

It gets made fun of a lot but did anyone mention *Soylent Green*? It's dated and at times maybe a little corny, but still a pretty good movie for it's time.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 11, 2010)

thepaladin said:


> It gets made fun of a lot but did anyone mention *Soylent Green*? It's dated and at times maybe a little corny, but still a pretty good movie for it's time.


Soylent Green is an excellent movie. I haven't seen it for a while but I don't remember any particular cornyness to it. It is also notable as a film adaptation of Harry Harrison's *Make Room, Make Room* although I understand (having not read the book) that there are some pretty significant plot differences.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 25, 2010)

*Minority Report* - I avoided this movie for ages cause I didn't want to see Cruise and Spielberg mangling a classic Philip K Dick story, but when I finally saw it I thought it was a pretty good try. Now I've just re-watched it and I think it deserves a mention here. The original PKD story makes for the basis of this movie and gives it most of its zing. The rewrite put some cliched plot lines in there, but what can you do? The washed out look to the cinematography gave the world a dystopian feel. And it's reasonably understated in its violence.

However, the final scenes are pure porridge and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 25, 2010)

I watched *Soylent Green* recently and didn't think much of it - it brought nothing new to the table, in my opinion, though I did like the twist.

I also watched *A Scanner Darkly*. It's a film with SF aspects, rather than a SF film, but it's still interesting. The art direction was a strange touch.


----------



## clovis-man (Jan 25, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I also watched *A Scanner Darkly*. It's a film with SF aspects, rather than a SF film, but it's still interesting. The art direction was a strange touch.


 
I think you'd have to say it's one of the strangest Robert Downey Jr. roles also.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 26, 2010)

Having just watched Soylent Green, I agree with thepaladin and i'd have to add that classic movie to this list. A great film. I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## gully_foyle (Feb 22, 2010)

Just re-watched *Slaughterhouse 5*. It has been a while since I read the book, but the opening lines of the film where Billy Pilgrim stated that he had become "unstuck in time" instantly told me he was the model for Henry Detamble in *The Time Traveller's Wife*. No romantic musings in this film though as Billy travels back and forth in his own timeline and we witness the horrors of WWII and the Dresden bombings through his eyes and see the impact it had on his life. The book was biographical in that Vonnegut was a PoW in Dresden during the firebombing.

The random timeline was a popular plot device in novels and films of the time (think *Catch 22*, the best war movie ever), so this film has a similar feel. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## Diggler (Feb 23, 2010)

gully_foyle said:


> Soylent Green is an excellent movie. I haven't seen it for a while but I don't remember any particular cornyness to it. It is also notable as a film adaptation of Harry Harrison's *Make Room, Make Room* although I understand (having not read the book) that there are some pretty significant plot differences.



The real differences between the book and the film was the fact there wasn't any "twist". In the book, Soylent products were out of the reach of the general population, because it was actually quite expensive.

The novel was essentially a crime story set in a future world where 95% of the population was starving.


----------



## Diggler (Feb 23, 2010)

Stalker by Andrei Tarkovsky is definitely worth a mention. Other notable films would have to be Mad Max and The Road Warrior (Mad Max 2). Though I'd say these have been mentioned already?


----------



## gully_foyle (Feb 24, 2010)

Diggler said:


> Stalker by Andrei Tarkovsky is definitely worth a mention. Other notable films would have to be Mad Max and The Road Warrior (Mad Max 2). Though I'd say these have been mentioned already?


I'm interested to know why Stalker is worth a mention.


----------



## Interference (Feb 24, 2010)

Because there aren't enough films about gardening these days.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned *The 6th Day*, yet? Or *Timecop*?

I watched Timecop a while back and The 6th Day last night. They're both daft but they're still enjoyable and in their own ways they're actually quite good, kinda like The Fifth Element - daft but incredibly enjoyable.

It seems to me that Arnie really enjoys his SF films (I don't think I've seen a film with him in that isn't SF in some way or other).

EDIT: Oooh, I've watched a lot of films over the past few months which I think deserve mentions (don't think they've been posted yet). I know a number of them are quite recent, but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be watched:

*9* - talking puppets in a post-apocalyptic world. Some nice ideas.
*1408* - contains best Samuel L. Jackson live ever, "It's an evil -ing room". King adaptation.
*Akira* - some nice Japanese post-apocalyptic stuffs.
*Back to the Future Trilogy* - I may be wrong, but I didn't see this mentioned as I scanned back through the thread.
*Blade Trilogy* - same goes for this. It lost direction by the third, but the first is brilliant.
*Cronos* - in this world of Twilight, a totally different view of Vampires is nice to see. One of Del Toro's earliest films.
*Equilibrium* - haters be haters. A dystopian society with some superb action sequences.
*Gamer* - playing FPS with criminals. A very interesting idea.
*Jumper *- nothing spectacular, but seeing someone jumping around the world at whim is amusing. Plus it has Samuel L. Jackson in it!
*Pandorum* - space horror with Dennis Quaid. I can't find enough things set on abandoned spaceships. Wonderful twist.
*Silent Running* - classic, slow SF. Biodomes, insanity, and poker with three robots.
*Stargate* - the film that started the series. Quite fun.
*Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy* - someone must have mentioned this! Sure, it's not as great as the books, but it's a good attempt.
*Unbreakable* - Bruce Willis and Samuel L. Jackson in a non-comformist superhero film.

And then there are things like Primer, Riddick, Terminator and various roboty things which have already been mentioned but I'd like to add my backing to.

EDIT2: OK, more.

David Lynch's *Dune*, whilst strange, was a nice step in the right direction.

*2010*, the sequel to 2001 is good fun. Not entirely necessary, but still worth a watch.

The 1995 film of *Casper* still gets me and I recommend watching it if only for the beautiful piano theme, _One Last Wish_ (Horner at his best).

*Coraline* is a surprisingly creepy adaptation of the Gaiman novel, but holds wonderful rewatchability (yeah, it's a word now).

*Daybreakers* is a look at a future ruled by vampires whose supply of blood is running out - a nice concept that I've not seen before.

I'm going to throw out *Independence Day *for it's sheer bad-assery.

*The Mummy* is a film I've re-watched many times, yet it still makes me jump. The sequel, *The Mummy Returns*, was alright, but the third one was dire... I'm not even going to name it.

*Sleepy Hollow* is always good fun, as is another film with Christopher Walken, *The Stepford Wives*.

And a zombie film that doesn't really take itself seriously, but it fantastically brilliant nonetheless - *Zombieland*!


----------



## Triffids (Jun 23, 2010)

*Judge Dredd* - The only film you need to see!


----------



## Moonbat (Jun 23, 2010)

> It seems to me that Arnie really enjoys his SF films (I don't think I've seen a film with him in that isn't SF in some way or other).


 
Commando, no SF in that. Just one mean MF trying to get his daughter back 

some great films in your list lenny, I particularly like
*9* and *Equilibrium*, but only a recent views.
I (tried to) watch *Push* yesterday, but fell asleep, I never sleep through films, so it must have been pretty awful. I thought it started as a nice idea, but went a bit pants.
*Pandorum* was good, *Soylent Green* was ok, but *silent running* was terrible IMHO.


----------



## gurneyman (Jun 29, 2010)

Blade Runner....(Director's Cut for me)

A Clockwork Orange.....

The Terminator....(plot holds up much better than the sequels)

Alien/Aliens....(If I'm in the mood for Hitchcockian style of mystery, I'll watch the first...if I'm in the mood for slam bang action, I'll watch the second)


----------



## Freelancer (Jun 29, 2010)

*Screamers (1995)*. Some loves it, some hates it. Personally I love it, regardless it's far away from Philip K. Dick's original novel, Second Variety.

_*Starship Troopers (1997)*_. Another adaptation, which is a distant relative to the original novel, Robert A. Heinlein's Starship Troopers.
*
Time Masters (1982)*. An oldie and forgotten French-Hungarian animated movie with a clever science fiction plot.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jun 30, 2010)

*Star Trek (2009)*. Whilst I sympathise with the concerns that it messes with the canon, it did boldly breathe new life into the franchise. As Abrams said, it was Star Trek with a Star Wars pace. Pine as Kirk was okay, but I thought Zachary Quinto made an excellent Spock. Also it didn't feel too heavy handed with the CGI. Makes me want to go back and check out the classic movies, especially The Wrath of Khan.


----------



## gully_foyle (Oct 3, 2010)

*Logan's Run (1976).* Why I am including this film is a mystery to me, it appears so B grade when you watch it now. The terrible sets, the appalling acting and the dire special effects don't really recommend it. But it was a product of its time, a scifi thriller and cautionary tale of the type that were staple fodder (Westworld, Z.P.G., Planet of the Apes, etc)  until George Lucas catapulted us into the universe. So it was kind of enjoyable. And it had Jenny Agutter in it.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm surprised I haven't seen *K-PAX* mentioned. Spacey on top form. Is he crazy?...or is he light years ahead of us? Though is it actually SciFi or Mystery?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 3, 2010)

I liked K-Pax... but then I used to have a weird thing for Kevin Spacey.

Nobody's mentioned *Stardust* either! Madness.


----------



## gully_foyle (Oct 4, 2010)

Mouse said:


> Nobody's mentioned *Stardust* either! Madness.


Then mention it! I've always resisted watching K-Pax. Now I'll have to get it out.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok. *Stardust*. 

How about *I Sell the Dead*, does that count as SFF? There's an alien in it. And zombie things.


----------



## soulsinging (Oct 4, 2010)

All the talk of Arnold and nobody's mentioned Predator? I mainly watched it to see Carl Weathers after there was a gag reference to his role in it during the tv show Arrested Development... and it's a sci-fi/action blast!

Good to see Fifth Element and Galaxy Quest get mentioned... those movies are both a riot.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Oct 22, 2014)

*Iron Giant,  Dune *(not great but good enough), *Baron von Munchhausen *


----------



## SloppyJoe (Oct 22, 2014)

Justin_B said:


> Agree with 'The Last Starfigther' and 'Quiet Earth'.
> 
> *They Live* - low budget take on 'aliens among us / body snatchers' theme. Too short, poor script, but I love it anyway
> 
> *Brain Dead* - a Peter Jackson classic.




*They Live* has one of the best movie lines ever, and if the story is true, Rowdy Roddy improvised it. 100 Nothings if you can guess it!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 23, 2014)

*
Things to Come  *1936
*X from the Unknown *1956  
*It the Terror from the Unknown* 1958 
*Planets Against Us    * 1961 
*The Time Travelers    *1964 
*Robinson Crusoe on Mars *  1964 
*Planet of The Vampires  *1965 
*Cyborg  * 1967
*Quatermass And The Pit  *1967


----------



## Rodders (Oct 23, 2014)

For 100 nothing's, I'm in. Is it the bubblegum line? 

Has anyone mentioned John Carpenter's The Thing. An excellent science fiction horror story.


----------



## clovis-man (Oct 23, 2014)

BAYLOR said:


> *X from the Unknown *1956


 
*X The Unknown* is a surprisingly good film from the Fifties shot on what I have to believe was a shoe-string budget. Dean Jagger and Leo McKern lend it some credibility. Some good and creepy *Raiders of the Lost Ark* type face-dissolving keep you on the edge of your seat.


----------



## Verse (Oct 23, 2014)

*V for Vendetta*
I don't generally like superhero stories but revenge is always compelling as is the mystery of the titular V's identity. The best part of this film, in my opinion, is Valerie's letter. At just under six hundred words, the letter read by Evie as she is tortured and held in a prison cell is almost unchanged from Alan Moore's original comic book prose. The context of the story in the letter is well defined by the point in the movie where it is introduced, so it doesn't require much set up, but damn, right in the feels, every time I watch it.

*The Matrix*
Tight story telling, well executed and leaves the audience with hope at the end. Pity they spoiled it by making sequels.

*Edge Of Tomorrow (All You Need Is Kill)*
A great book made into a really high end blockbuster. I just wish they hadn't done the Hollywood Ending, it would have been better if it had been darker.

*Highlander*
A film were the flashbacks into Conner's past really built the character and the story up. Well paced and mind blowing at the time. Another film ruined by the sequels. 

*Sexmission (Polish, Sci-fi Comedy)*
Extremely funny Female Utopia/Dystopia.


----------



## SloppyJoe (Oct 23, 2014)

Rodders said:


> For 100 nothing's, I'm in. Is it the bubblegum line?
> 
> Has anyone mentioned John Carpenter's The Thing. An excellent science fiction horror story.



Well played!  It has probably been over 20 years since I have seen that movie but that line is a permanent part of my movie line quote lexicon


----------



## soulsinging (Oct 24, 2014)

SloppyJoe said:


> *They Live* has one of the best movie lines ever, and if the story is true, Rowdy Roddy improvised it. 100 Nothings if you can guess it!



"I only came here to do two things... kick ass and chew bubble gum. Looks like I'm all out of gum."

oops... looks like this has been asked and answered!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 26, 2014)

*Silent Running*  1972 with Bruce Dern


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 26, 2014)

*The Love War* 1970
*The Forbin Project *1970
*The Time Travelers  * 1976


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 26, 2014)

*From Beyond* 1986    Yes it horror, but it's  also a terrific science fiction film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 26, 2014)

*The 13th Floor    *1999  a very good and underrated science fiction film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 27, 2014)

*Battle Beyond The Stars *1980 
*Ghost Story*  1981
*Excalibur   *1981 
*Conan The Barbarian*  1982
*The Sword and The Sorcerer*  1982 
*Krull  * 1983 
*Creature*  1985 
*Re-animator  *1885 
*Night of the Creeps   *1986 
*Dagon * 2001


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

*MANTANGO  * 1963  A.K.A     *Attack of the Giant Mushroom People.  *  Don't be fooled by the title, It is a very good film .

*Akira *1989


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

*Warlock* 1989  staring jullian Sands in the title role , This is absolutely wonderful and underrated film.

*John Carter* 2013  had Disney proaperly promoted this film , we'd have a major film franchise. This is a really fun film.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 9, 2014)

*Moontrap   *1989 staring Walter Koenig and Bruce Campbell .  Another science fiction gem


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 10, 2014)

*The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake * 1959


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2014)

*Dr Who and the Daleks * 1966 
*The Dalek invasion of Earth 2150 A.D    *1966
*The Monitors * 1969


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 14, 2014)

*Journey to the Center of The Earth*  1959


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 15, 2014)

I was pretty sure this would not make the list:

*The Abyss*  *Special Edition*  not the theatrical version.

http://www.movie-censorship.com/report.php?ID=728

There are so many SF movies that are not this good.

psik


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 21, 2014)

*The Mysterious Island   *1961


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 25, 2014)

*Starship Invasions     *1977


----------



## Rodders (Nov 25, 2014)

Casshern. A wierd movie and i can't say that i think i fully understood it but it looked superb and had a very good soundtrack.


----------



## wam (Nov 25, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> *Screamers (1995)*. Some loves it, some hates it. Personally I love it, regardless it's far away from Philip K. Dick's original novel, Second Variety.


What the ??? Screamers was possibly the closest to the original PKD story of anything done so far. Second Variety was a short story not a novel.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 25, 2014)

Snow White & The Seven Dwarves (1937)
The Wizard Of Oz (1939)
Fantasia (1940)
The 5,000 Fingers Of Dr T(1953)
The Singing Ringing Tree (1957)
Jason & The Argonauts (1963)
Yellow Submarine (1968)
Bedknobs & Broomsticks (1971)
Dougal And The Blue Cat (1972)
Jabberwocky (1977)
Clash Of The Titans (1981)
Labyrinth (1986)
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure (1989)
The Nightmare Before Christmas (1993)
Toy Story (1995)
Shrek (2001)


----------



## psikeyhackr (Nov 25, 2014)

Verse said:


> *The Matrix*
> Tight story telling, well executed and leaves the audience with hope at the end. *Pity they spoiled it by making sequels.*



ROFL

It is interesting how many people have this attitude.  The Yang and Yin of the Architect and the Oracle made *The Matrix trilogy* among the most interesting series ever made.  Why were there Six Anomalies?  Because God rested on the 7th day?

psik


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 26, 2014)

*Pinocchio in Outer Space*   1965  animated film.     If you've never seen this film you missing out on a very good and entertaining film. The animate is top notch even by todays standards it impresses


----------

